# Where to buy PAR meter?



## fury165

Hey guys, I'm looking for a PAR meter (Apogee), anyone know where I can get one in Toronto or in Canada?

TIA.


----------



## ameekplec.

Do you want to just borrow one? PM me.


----------



## fury165

ameekplec. said:


> Do you want to just borrow one? PM me.


Hey Ameek that's really nice of you and i'd like to take you up on the offer - pm inbound


----------



## Reef Supplies

You can purchase just the sensor (apogee SQ-120), it will work with any multimeter. http://www.apogeeinstruments.com/manuals/SQ-100_300manual.pdf

Ray


----------



## disman_ca

Reef Supplies said:


> You can purchase just the sensor (apogee SQ-120), it will work with any multimeter. http://www.apogeeinstruments.com/manuals/SQ-100_300manual.pdf
> 
> Ray


How would someone go about using a multimeter and this sensor to get the PAR reading?


----------



## fury165

+1 but i dont have a mulitimeter either lol


----------



## wtac

You put the sensor leads to the multimeter. Some multimeter probes have alligator clips that slide onto them to you they can clamp onto the sensor leads.

Set the meter for measuring mV. Multiply the reading by 5 and you get PAR.


----------



## charlie1

disman_ca said:


> How would someone go about using a multimeter and this sensor to get the PAR reading?


If you open the link provided & scroll through,they have everything provided on how use it & convert the readings.
Regards


----------



## disman_ca

charlie1 said:


> If you open the link provided & scroll through,they have everything provided on how use it & convert the readings.
> Regards


I did but I have ADD and stopped after through maybe 2 paragraphs. It certainly was detailed but to the point of loose the reader's interest. I found another article that broke down how to calculate but I was expecting something more complicated than connect it to the leads and take the measurements.

On another note, I also rad the 110 model is adjust for natural light which some people consider better for true PAR reads. Thoughts on that anyone?


----------



## conix67

Has anyone found a local vendor selling the sensor - SQ-120?

I feel that investing in this device is worth it. The sensor + multimeter solution cost is very reasonable.


----------



## kookie_guy

Hoskin Scinetific sells them. I reached out to my sales rep to get pricing.

http://www.hoskin.ca/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=2568


----------



## kookie_guy

Looks like there are other versions available too. I asked specifically for pricing on the SQ-120, so we'll see what they say tomorrow. It'll likely be the best pricing you'll get in Canada, considering you are getting the buying power of Magna International.

Another option, with an integrated display.
http://www.hoskin.ca/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1_61_764_770&products_id=2580

Here are all the product choices. Also has ones specifically calibrated for use in sunlight. Not sure if that would be preferred or not.


----------



## conix67

kookie_guy said:


> Hoskin Scinetific sells them. I reached out to my sales rep to get pricing.
> 
> http://www.hoskin.ca/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=2568


Thanks, let me know how this turns out.

It is available from a vendor in US. If the price is close to this, I'd be interested.

http://www.rapidled.com/apogee-sq-120-quantum-sensor/


----------



## kookie_guy

conix67 said:


> Thanks, let me know how this turns out.
> 
> It is available from a vendor in US. If the price is close to this, I'd be interested.
> 
> http://www.rapidled.com/apogee-sq-120-quantum-sensor/


Should know tomorrow. So that's about $200 CAD, plus shipping cost, plus brokerage garbage, you'd likely be into $250 range. I wonder if the unit that has the prewired display uses the same sensor, and what the price of that is. A good quality fluke meter is in the $200+ range. You wouldn't want to be using a mastercrap meter with this.


----------



## notclear

Wondering if this also needs to apply correction factor for underwater use as the Apogee does?


----------



## infolific

All of this PAR meter talk is making me want to take some measurements of my lights. Does anyone know of places that rent them? I don't think my need is great enough to warrant a purchase.


----------



## kookie_guy

Just a quick update...I won't know pricing until tomorrow. Rep got back to me and left message to call him, but we work off hours, so hard to talk. Hopefully we can touch base tomorrow.


----------



## conix67

Reefsupplies.ca sells two versions - full PAR meter with display, another without display but /w USB interface and software.

https://www.reefsupplies.ca/online-store/Apogee-SQ-420-Smart-Quantum-Sensor-USB-Output.html

rapidled.com's shipping cost is $9.95 via USPS. Hopefully there's no brokerage fee there (usually the case for USPS shipping).


----------



## kookie_guy

Back in the day of the higher dollar when I actually bought stuff from the U.S., USPS was the best option. It was $5 brokerage plus the tax.

That USB one is nice, with the software. Man these suckers are not cheap. Should get a bunch of people to go in together and buy a pass around unit. You break it, you buy it, lol.


----------



## conix67

I did end up ordering the quantum sensor from RapidLED. Even with US exchange/brokerage, the USB version is much higher. Either one will perform the same way anyway.


----------

